# Badgers in NoCO



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Was out busting some p-dogs with my dad and brother-in-law today near Briggsdale, CO and saw something I'd never seen before... A BADGER!

It took a bit to figure out what it was as none of us had never seen one other than in pictures. The way it moved was wild and it was out trying to roust up some prairie dogs in the middle of a field in the heat of the day.

Was a pretty cool thing to see! A part of me wished it was a 'yote I could blast, but really enjoyed getting a quick glimpse of a new critter to add to my list.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

you can shoot them i think the season starts in november if i remember right


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> you can shoot them i think the season starts in november if i remember right


It starts with the rest of furbearers. Just can't shoot them year round like you can coyotes here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't suppose you took any pics that you might be willing to share.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I see a lot of badgers here. As far as I know they are a varmint and have no season. Wilded would know for sure. I do know this, they stink to high heaven. You have to watch out for them because if you walk up on one he will try to gnaw your leg off!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Over Time I've only seen one in the woods myself not many here in the U.P. BUT!! it was exciting, I lipped squeaked in its hole and out he came. mean litte GUY. He was







----Great story ebbs Got to be a blast Shoot'en P-DOGS with DAD


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I don't suppose you took any pics that you might be willing to share.


No sir, unfortunately. Dad got the best look at him from a vantage point on a hill. None of us have gotten smart enough to carry a nice camera with us yet either.

@Danny, checking on the varmint thing right now.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

[quote name='ebbs']No sir, unfortunately. Dad got the best look at him from a vantage point on a hill. None of us have gotten smart enough to carry a nice camera with us yet either

Do it all the time too ebbs.


----------

